# My Second Smoked Brisket



## SmokeyBarks (Apr 21, 2022)

This time, I'm smoking a 3 pound brisket for 8 hours. At the 5 hour mark, meat internal temp was 165 degrees. I read I should wrap it in unlined butcher paper after it gets to 205 degrees. How much longer do I smoke it then?


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 21, 2022)

If you plan on wrapping you should do it around 165........at 205 the brisket will most likely be probing tender and will be ready for a rest


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 21, 2022)

A 3lb brisket is most likely a flat. Make sure it probes tender at your destination temp. It may need to go longer. Beef can't read thermometers.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 21, 2022)

And...don't forget the resting period after the smoke. Very important.


----------



## SmokeyBarks (Apr 21, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> A 3lb brisket is most likely a flat. Make sure it probes tender at your destination temp. It may need to go longer. Beef can't read thermometers.


So 3 lb. Brisket won't have a point?


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 21, 2022)

SmokeyBarks said:


> So 3 lb. Brisket won't have a point?


Nope. Most packer briskets (flat and point) are in the 10 to 18 lbs range. Grocers cut them up to move at weights their shoppers will buy. A 3 lb brisket is probably half a flat. That's a typical cut from grocery stores.

A full point is usually in the 4.5 to 6 lb range and highly marbled. They are harder to find. I love 'em but the meat counter at my local grocer says they are too hard to move due to the fat.  If people only knew they make incredible chili and soup, not to mention burnt ends.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 21, 2022)

SmokeyBarks said:


> I read I should wrap it in unlined butcher paper after it gets to 205 degrees



What it should have said ...  If you cook the whole way without wrapping and reach 205` (probe tender)...  then wrap it in the butcher paper and put it in a cooler for resting at that time ...  Cooking the whole way without wrapping takes much longer ... 
you don't cook be time (8 hrs as you stated)... Go by internal temp (IT) and probe tender...

Now to get it done quicker..  you would wrap in the butcher paper at the stall (usually around the 160` mark) and put it back in the smoker until it gets to probe tender (start checking at 195` IT)....


----------



## mike243 (Apr 22, 2022)

at 3lbs I think steak instead of brisket lol, burnt ends come to mind also. drying out can be a real issue,  good luck but don't think it wall take any where near 8 hours depending on temp


----------



## 308GBR (May 1, 2022)

Smokey how was the meat?  How long did you let it rest for?


----------



## SmokeyBarks (May 1, 2022)

Turned out better than my first one, but it could've been more tender. IT was 185 at 6 hours, then I wrapped it and coolered it.


----------



## bauchjw (May 2, 2022)

SmokeyBarks said:


> Turned out better than my first one, but it could've been more tender. IT was 185 at 6 hours, then I wrapped it and coolered it.


it sounds like you pulled it too soon. Meat is always different, but if it was at 185 for 6 hrs you were in a stall. Wrapping would be fine, but you probably should have put it back in the smoker until probe tender…that tends to when IT is in the 200-even 210 range, but probe is the key to know when it’s tender.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 2, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> it sounds like you pulled it too soon.



I'll agree with this ....


----------



## schlotz (May 2, 2022)

Curious, what was the thinking that led to pulling at 185º and coolering it?  I've never had a brisket get tender at 185º.  Agree with 

 bauchjw
, no problem wrapping at that point but it definitely needed more time in the heat. Probably could start probing for tenderness all over for the feel like going into a jar of peanut butter once the IT reaches 195º or so. Had them get tender anywhere from 197º to 210º cause every brisket is different. Once tender you pull, let it sit on the counter open to allow the cooking to stop (IT will drop ~5º) then rewrap and into a cooler with towels to rest for at least 2 hrs.


----------



## SmokeyBarks (May 3, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> it sounds like you pulled it too soon. Meat is always different, but if it was at 185 for 6 hrs you were in a stall. Wrapping would be fine, but you probably should have put it back in the smoker until probe tender…that tends to when IT is in the 200-even 210 range, but probe is the key to know when it’s tender.


Okay, if it was in a stall, I don't know, we were getting hungry and had to eat, just me and my wife. I would like to do it perfectly, but how long do I smoke it (wrap included), coolered, etc.?


----------



## SmokeyBarks (May 3, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Curious, what was the thinking that led to pulling at 185º and coolering it?  I've never had a brisket get tender at 185º.  Agree with
> 
> bauchjw
> , no problem wrapping at that point but it definitely needed more time in the heat. Probably could start probing for tenderness all over for the feel like going into a jar of peanut butter once the IT reaches 195º or so. Had them get tender anywhere from 197º to 210º cause every brisket is different. Once tender you pull, let it sit on the counter open to allow the cooking to stop (IT will drop ~5º) then rewrap and into a cooler with towels to rest for at least 2 hrs.


2 hours in the cooler, that adds time till the dinner bell and then some!


----------



## bauchjw (May 3, 2022)

SmokeyBarks said:


> Okay, if it was in a stall, I don't know, we were getting hungry and had to eat, just me and my wife. I would like to do it perfectly, but how long do I smoke it (wrap included), coolered, etc.?


I understand brother. There has been more than once that I have lost patience or time. That’s the challenge of briskets or large muscle meat, you can’t cook based on time or even internal temp, it’s all about the probe. Many guys here smoke ahead of time and reheat, I usually start about 24 hrs out. Brisket will stay warm wrapped in cooler up and over 4 hrs or you can keep it wrapped in a warm oven (180ish) until serving


----------



## schlotz (May 3, 2022)

Jed ( 

 bauchjw
 ) is giving you the reality of large muscle meat smoking. Briskets (full packers or smaller flats only) don't tell time and get tender when they want to.  You can have some control by what temp you smoke at.  Personally, I run at 275º for full packers. Usually can get them tender and rested for 2 hours prior to the dinner bell at 6pm by starting early but that too depends on the size of the trimmed piece I start with. For me, I've noticed that generally Prime and Wagyu get done faster that Choice or Select. If it gets done early, just let it rest longer in a cooler surrounded with towels to maintain warmth.


----------

